# Confused about Free T Levels!



## noteven (Jun 9, 2014)

My Doc said my Total is around 525 but my Free T is only 2.  I am 66 yo.  He wants to get my Free T up to 25 or 30.  Starting me out on 100mg/wk IM.  Do these levels and his goal make sense to you guys that are in the know?


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 9, 2014)

What was your shbg at? High shbg will cause low free test


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 9, 2014)

Your total test isn't bad.. Idk if they can prescribe anything to lower shbg tho so maybe more test is your only option? Hopefully some of the trt guys will comment


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 9, 2014)

Check your thyroid, SHBG, prolactin and estradiol.  And recheck your TT and Free T levels first thing in the morning.  Free T especially can fluctuate a lot.  Don't just hop on TRT without digging into this a little further.


----------



## noteven (Jun 9, 2014)

Megatron28 said:


> Check your thyroid, SHBG, prolactin and estradiol.  And recheck your TT and Free T levels first thing in the morning.  Free T especially can fluctuate a lot.  Don't just hop on TRT without digging into this a little further.



Thanks for the suggestions.  My Dr. claims to be an expert on TRT so hopefully he is considering all  of the above.  But still, my question is do the numbers sound right.  I have seen standards for free T and the highest number I have seen is 9 not 25.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 10, 2014)

noteven said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.  My Dr. claims to be an expert on TRT so hopefully he is considering all  of the above.  But still, my question is do the numbers sound right.  I have seen standards for free T and the highest number I have seen is 9 not 25.



All labs are different, but 25ng/dl sounds about right for Free T.  Up to about 4% of your TT I think is the normal range.

It is OK to trust your doc, but it is best to "trust but verify". Make sure he is checking everything he needs to.  If you don't advocate for your own health, it is likely that nobody else will.


----------



## noteven (Jun 10, 2014)

Megatron28 said:


> All labs are different, but 25ng/dl sounds about right for Free T.  Up to about 4% of your TT I think is the normal range.
> 
> It is OK to trust your doc, but it is best to "trust but verify". Make sure he is checking everything he needs to.  If you don't advocate for your own health, it is likely that nobody else will.



Boy ... ain't that the truth.  When it comes to money.....trust no one!  Greed is the most powerful addiction!


----------



## juuced (Jun 16, 2014)

You can take Danzanol, Stanozolol(Winny V), or Proviron to lower your SHBG.


----------



## CJ (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm in a similar situation, decent total T with very low free T due to very high SHBG. My doc put me on 75mg of Danazol daily and 300iu of HCG 3X/wk. It's only been about four weeks now,  and I'm going to get follow up blood work done in a week or so. I'll let you know if it helped or not.


----------



## noteven (Jun 21, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> I'm in a similar situation, decent total T with very low free T due to very high SHBG. My doc put me on 75mg of Danazol daily and 300iu of HCG 3X/wk. It's only been about four weeks now,  and I'm going to get follow up blood work done in a week or so. I'll let you know if it helped or not.



Please do keep me informed about your situation.  It is not always easy to make the right decision ... sometimes they backfire


----------

